# The Most Beautiful Fish I've Ever Seen! :) (VERY Picture Heavy!)



## inareverie85

Oh, those happen to be my fish!  I've been trying to figure out this camera of mine, and I just love watching my fish swim about.  Makes for interesting pictures! This thread will be my place to share them with all of you. I'll be returning to this thread periodically to add more photos, so please keep checking back! The pics will by no means be ONLY on the first page! 

First, the sweetest boy I've ever had, a slate butterfly HM boy, whom I've called Kipp. 





































He has the sweetest disposition. It's REALLY difficult to get him to flare, even at a mirror, and he only flares for a few seconds at most. Tough to take photos of. 


Next, a beautiful Blue Mustard Gas Marble, whom I've named Sid. He's rather feisty and is probably one of the most piggy bettas I've ever had.














































More fishies in my next post! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## inareverie85

Next is one of my FAVORITE fishies. Bought from an ebay breeder, Mr. Atticus Finch has a great personality. He's not camera shy or shy around me at all. He'll stare me down any day of the week and eagerly takes food from my fingers already! 
























































Next is another of my newer boys, a Thailand import that I purchased from a US store. I'm not fully certain of what I should declare his color type to be, but he seems to be a white marbled dragon.  I love his black lipstick. He's a bit shy still (and not at all used to my camera), but he's slowly coming around. I think I'm going to name him Juno.





































More pictures coming!


----------



## inareverie85

Next is my white HM boy, Mebble. Imported. He's difficult to take photos of, thus far.




























And then, one of my oldest bettas, my patriotic HM, Spangle. Found at Petco. He swims about a LOT and is tons of fun to take pictures of.


----------



## inareverie85

Last fish for tonight. I'll try to add more tomorrow or the next day! 

My green and black Delta, a Petco find, Sorbet. 




























(And a sorta bad picture of him, just to show off those awesome green cheeks!)











That's it for tonight!  I hope you like them!


----------



## SarahandOscar

They are magnificent! I finally managed to reason with myself that 5 boys were enough and now i'm about ready to turn my granny flat into a full time aquarium! 
They are incredibly gorgeous fish and you have taken some amazing photo's of them! :-D Please load more soon!


----------



## Bombalurina

You are an amazing photographer! 
Sorbet is the prettiest.


----------



## inareverie85

Awww thanks a bunch! :*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Lovely fish as well as photos. What camera do you use?


----------



## ttubbs

there all gorgeous sid and juno are my favs


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

WOW! Nice HMs and Ds.


----------



## a123andpoof

They are all beautiful! And the photography is amazing!


----------



## bettasusa

Really awesome fish and amazing photography! Love them especially the 2nd! Beautiful!


----------



## inareverie85

Thanks for all the gracious compliments, guys! 

Also, my camera is a Nikon D5100. I'm still learning to use it though. I took so many shots where the fishes were doing great things, but couldn't use them due to being out of focus! xD

Going to upload more photos later on


----------



## Joaquin

:shock:......."Last fish for tonight"?...That's a lot of bettas, haha. They are all very beautiful, and you take great pictures! :-D


----------



## inareverie85

Oh yes. I have a fish room with plenty of boys. 

And thank you, of course!  It's great that my pictures are being so well-received


----------



## lvandert

omg I want your fish!!! lol their so pretty!!! Your pictures are pretty dang good too. I love them. I need to get some tanks good for taking pics and set them up


----------



## Jessicatm137

Your fish are, like, AMAZING!!!! I LOVE Sorbet!!!!!


----------



## FrostSinth

More more!! Your shots are so artistic!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## inareverie85

I took more pictures today, as promised! 

I will begin with Valentino, the beautiful red and white dragon HM.  This post will consist entirely oh photos of him, because he is the MOST photogenic fish I've ever had! I just can't narrow down his photos anymore. Plus, he's a gorgeous boy  



























































































And, while not in the best focus, I want to share this photo to show him (semi) flaring. He's such a stunner


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Oh my these fish are gorgeous! I really want a plakat or halfmoon! I will be stalking this thread..... <3 it!


----------



## inareverie85

Next, there's my very unique black, blue, green, and white HM boy with.. WHITE CHEEKS! I adore his cheeks  I've decided to name him Dio. He's still a bit skittish, so it's difficult to get nice photos of him. I'll work on that of course, but these photos are mainly to just show off his very unique coloration. 





























And my last new fish for today, Meeko. He's a beautiful yellow and white (dragon?) HM. He's from the same breeder as Valentino, so they might have one or two of the same parents.


----------



## inareverie85

Much appreciated, MyRainbowBettaFish  I'm so glad you like my boys, too!

And I will leave you all with one more picture of Kipp.  I'll probably take more photos in a few days.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## FrostSinth

Beautiful! I love looking at these! When I see them, it shows me how people can imagine up mermaids, the grace and beauty!!!


----------



## copperarabian

Those are some fantastic photos


----------



## lvandert

ugg!! so pretty!!! I'm so getting out the extra glass tank I have and doing a photo shoot tomorrow.


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow those are such amazing fish! Great picture quality too. I would love photos like yours as a betta coffee table book.


----------



## lelei

_Seriously in Awe right now..those are BREATHTAKING PHOTOS.. I love each and every one..your fishy's are stunning..those close up's are incredible..Wow..how do you do it???_


----------



## lelei

Wow..the detail is amazing..I need a Nikon.. Your photography is so beautiful


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

UGH I'm dying over here! Those fish are STUNNING!!!! <3 green with envy over here!


----------



## MoonShadow

Great pictures!! And gorgeous boys!! What's your photo secret? Do you set up a photography tank? Macro lens? Etc? I Have a Nikon D3000


----------



## inareverie85

Thanks everyone! :*

MoonShadow, I have a few photo tanks, actually. Critter Keepers from Petco 

I let the boys sit in there and get used to it for a bit, feed them in there, and then move them to a window to take photos.

I have whatever lens came with my camera. Don't know much about it, to be honest with you. I just play with settings and see what works for me. I'm the worst photography enthusiast ever. I basically take about 100 pics of each fish and save about 10-15 after getting rid of the poorly focused ones.  I'll need to learn the right way at some point. Especially for those fish that are difficult to photograph.


----------



## blueridge

Amazing photos and fish! All of your boys are gorgeous! Would love to see more photos; keep them coming please!


----------



## lelei

A friend of mine saw those..and wanted to know if I was lookin in amagazine at tnose gorgeous fish..and said they look like professioal quality pix..I agree


----------



## tpocicat

I agree these are wonderful pics! I try, but just don't seem to be able to get the pics I want of my beauties.


----------



## Leeniex

Please have Juno immediately shipped to me. Amazing shots!!! You are very talented.


----------



## MissFutureVet

OMG!!! These bettas are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! You have incredible taste in picking bettas!!!!!! These are some of the best looking bettas I've ever seen! You are also an amazing photographer. If you couldn't tell by now, I am incredibly envious!


----------



## inareverie85

Waaah! Juno's miiiiiine!! 

In all seriousness, thanks a ton everyone for your great comments  It really makes me excited to take more pictures of them.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Wow, I'd love to have a green Betta like that! Very nice Bettas, I love the other ones also! :nicefish:


----------



## rubyfire

WOW! Gorgeous boys! 
Curious...how many do you have all together and how are you housing all these pretty guys?


----------



## inareverie85

I have about 25 bettas in a fish room in my house  The room has large (6ft) tables in it with their tanks on the table, with a few under. Going to buy another table as soon as I figure out where to fit it in the room.

They all live in critter keepers from Petco. Some in the 1.8G ones and others in the 3G ones. I do 100% water changes twice a week. I like the keep the tanks barebottom, but each fish has a smooth ceramic cave and a betta hammock 

The tanks have no heaters because this room is in the upstairs of my house. I keep that floor at a constant 81 degrees in the warmer months without issue. I have 3 floor heaters to take care of them during the winter months. 

They are fed NLS Betta pellets, and on alternating days I give them frozen blood worms. They are fasted on Sundays.


----------



## rubyfire

Sweet  I would love to have a full room for betta fish like that....other than my room. lol 
Someday when I have my own house ;p
Anyways keep those pictures of your boys coming!


----------



## Karebear13

omg your fish are fabulous!


----------



## michbelle

I actually quite like mebble. I think he is just lovely.


----------



## tAv007

Very nice bettas! And the pictures are... Fabulous! Please can you tell how do you take photos? I have created a thread about this - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=102825


----------



## Ramble

Wow! All stunning fish...I'm taking a shine to Sorbet, though...heh. I've been on the hunt for a gorgeous green betta for a while. Nice find!


----------



## hattiesbettas

How beautiful. Are you a photographer as well?


----------



## lillyandquigly

AMazing BETTAS!!!


----------



## Dontpanic

I don't know how you take such beautiful pictures! Lovely bettas too! I tried to take pictures of my betta in a clear tupperware container but I couldn't take any even near the quality you have.  What settings do you use on your camera? (Keep 'em coming!)


----------



## inareverie85

Thank you all for the lovely compliments! 

I'll try to take more photos tomorrow!


----------



## Pacqui

Absolutely stunning! Both the photos and your fish! Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing more! I wish I could photo my fish like that!


----------



## NarcissusBetta

Wow, just wow!


----------



## littlemermaid

my fishies are definitely jealous of all of your fishies swag, they and your photography are truely amazing


----------



## inareverie85

Thanks a bunch, guys! 

Things have gotten insanely busy around my house lately.

I have time to care for my fish, but not sit around for 2 hours taking photos!  I will be doing this soon though.


----------



## Timberland

Awesome pics & fish! I need your white HM..  I have a white female that needs spawning lol


----------



## dramaqueen

How do you get those poses? lol


----------



## djembekah

i want to steal Meeko <3 love these pictures!


----------



## xShainax

I am crying at their beauty


----------



## inareverie85

Ahh thanks xD

And dramaqueen, I don't do anything special. I just let the fish swim about and do what they do. And I take photos 

It helps if you feed them a bit right before taking pics, because then they are still in begging mode.  Many of my pictures are from them doing their hungry dances.

And then as a reward, I give them more food after it all xD


----------



## inareverie85

bumping this up.  Going to be taking photos of other/new fish very soon!

Just need a non-rainy day so that I can use the sun.


----------



## lelei

_It does look like they are dancing, very gracefully..with big long gowns on..(yea, even tho they are males..hahaha) I love KIpp..I want that boy..wow a fish room, I wish.. So beautiful!! _


----------



## CandiceMM

Juno takes my breath away!! He is stunning and I would love to have one like him  I also love doing photography and have been messing with lighting and types of bowls to photograph in. Can you give me any tips? Do you use natural lighting? I would love to know how you capture such amazing photos.


----------



## inareverie85

Oh, thank you, Candice. 

I use acrylic Pet Keepers from Petco, both for them to live and as photo tanks. For the fussier fish, you sometimes need to get them situated in the photo tank hours before the shoot. 

I would love to take them outside for photos (because, yes, I do use natural sunlight), but my fish room is upstairs so that I can more easily control the temperature. Soooo, I have a small table in front of a window, and that's where I set up. 

As far as getting these poses, I don't do anything special. I let my fish swim around and do what they do, and I snap pictures. 

Most of them, to be honest, are doing their "FEED ME" dance.  They are rewarded well after I've taken the photos, of course!


----------



## CandiceMM

inareverie85 said:


> Oh, thank you, Candice.
> 
> I use acrylic Pet Keepers from Petco, both for them to live and as photo tanks. For the fussier fish, you sometimes need to get them situated in the photo tank hours before the shoot.
> 
> I would love to take them outside for photos (because, yes, I do use natural sunlight), but my fish room is upstairs so that I can more easily control the temperature. Soooo, I have a small table in front of a window, and that's where I set up.
> 
> As far as getting these poses, I don't do anything special. I let my fish swim around and do what they do, and I snap pictures.
> 
> Most of them, to be honest, are doing their "FEED ME" dance.  They are rewarded well after I've taken the photos, of course!



It is very kind of you to get back so quickly and share your tips, I have been doing photography for a couple years now but mostly still life and sunsets. Im new to little swimming fish lol, but I am going to master it darn it!!! lol. I will play with lighting and try and find the best place, one last question. Do you use a macro lens? I have been but for some reason im finding a bit difficult to get the whole fish in focus. Any tips on your lens or settings? Again thanks a ton!!


----------



## NHmom

*Meet Sid's long-lost relative, Henry*

The kids and I were excited to see your beautiful pictures, and laughed because Henry also is extremely feisty and rather piggish. That must run in the family.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You have some seriously beautiful Bettas!! I see they are very well cared for, and appear very happy and healthy! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## pftrex

These are amazing photographs!! You have beautiful fish. Sorbet especially has such unique colors. Breathtaking!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This is an old thread. The OP hasn't been active in over two years.

It's my opinon Henry deserves his own, dedicated thread. He's just too gorgeous too share. 

Welcome to the Forum, NHmom!


----------



## Chester41585

Sorbet is damn gorgeous. I've been looking for that kind of green.


----------

